# Alternative zu DarkSouls gesucht



## Xanitaeter (11. Oktober 2013)

Hey,
ich hab jetzt gut 200 Stunden Dark Souls auf´m Tacho und so langsam nutzt es sich doch etwas ab. Deswegen wollt ich fragen ob vielleicht jemand von euch eine Alternative zu Dark Souls hat. 
Also knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber dennoch nicht unfähr. Also einfach mal wieder ne Herausforderung 
Bin für alles offen.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Xanitaeter schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich hab jetzt gut 200 Stunden Dark Souls auf´m Tacho und so langsam nutzt es sich doch etwas ab. Deswegen wollt ich fragen ob vielleicht jemand von euch eine Alternative zu Dark Souls hat.
> Also knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber dennoch nicht unfähr. Also einfach mal wieder ne Herausforderung
> Bin für alles offen.


 Witcher 2 (Dark Mode)
Gothic 1+2 (hat halt uralte Optik inzwischen...)


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2013)

The Witcher 2 ist auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ziemlich anspruchsvoll (es gibt einen optionalen Endgegner, den ich nie besiegt habe, selbst auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht). Dazu hat das Spiel noch tolle Charaktere, die auf einer Fantasyroman-Reihe basieren und eine prima Story + schöne Spielwelt. Macht definitiv Spaß und gehört zu den besseren Rollenspielen der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Oktober 2013)

Wenn du kein Problem haben solltest ein älteres Spiel zu zocken, dann könnte für dich auch Blade of Darkness infrage kommen. Das hat auch einen ziemlich hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> (es gibt einen optionalen Endgegner, den ich nie besiegt habe, selbst auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht)


Offtopic: Welchen denn?


----------



## Hawkins (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich fand Witcher 2 nicht so toll. Das Kampfsystem ist mir irgendwie zu träge und zäh. ich hatte allerdings direkt vor Witcher 2 Batman: Arkham City gespielt und das Game hat eines der besten Kampfsysteme überhaupt, es macht einfach nur SPAß die Gegnermassen mit Batman zu verprügeln. Das Game hat eine super Gamepad Steuerung!

Das recht langweilige Gameplay und die langsame Storyentwicklung in Witcher 2 waren auch nicht mein Ding. Ich musste mich schon zwingen es durchzuspielen. Spielspaß gab es gegen Ende nicht mehr viel.

In Dark Souls hab ich auch 90 Stunden verbracht. Leider kenn ich kein vergleichbares Game mit demselben Schwierigkeitsgrad (nicht zu unfair aber auch nicht zu einfach).


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Offtopic: Welchen denn?


 
Der hier war die Quelle allen Übels. Keine Ahnung, wie oft ich das versucht habe, aber sobald die anderen Viecher dazukamen, war es jedes Mal nach wenigen Sekunden vorbei (irgendwann hab ich's dann aufgegeben).


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Der hier war die Quelle allen Übels. Keine Ahnung, wie oft ich das versucht habe, aber sobald die anderen Viecher dazukamen, war es jedes Mal nach wenigen Sekunden vorbei (irgendwann hab ich's dann aufgegeben).


 Ah, den hatte ich ganz vergessen.....

Und ja, ich hab ihn auch nie besiegt. Nach 30 oder 40 erfolglosen Versuchen auf normal habe ich es aufgegeben. Im Dark Mode habe ich es dann erst gar nicht mehr probiert.....


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ich fand Witcher 2 nicht so toll. Das Kampfsystem ist mir irgendwie zu träge und zäh. ich hatte allerdings direkt vor Witcher 2 Batman: Arkham City gespielt und das Game hat eines der besten Kampfsysteme überhaupt, es macht einfach nur SPAß die Gegnermassen mit Batman zu verprügeln. Das Game hat eine super Gamepad Steuerung!
> 
> Das recht langweilige Gameplay und die langsame Storyentwicklung in Witcher 2 waren auch nicht mein Ding. Ich musste mich schon zwingen es durchzuspielen. Spielspaß gab es gegen Ende nicht mehr viel.
> 
> In Dark Souls hab ich auch 90 Stunden verbracht. Leider kenn ich kein vergleichbares Game mit demselben Schwierigkeitsgrad (nicht zu unfair aber auch nicht zu einfach).



Prügeln /= Schwertkampf

Zum Rest dürfte meine Meinung hinlänglich bekannt sein (manche bezeichnen "träge" auch als "realistisch"....).


----------



## Xanitaeter (11. Oktober 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Vorschläge, ich hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen das ich Witcher 1+2 schon gespielt hab  . Ich werd mir aufjedenfall Blade of Darkness anschauen.


----------



## LordCrash (11. Oktober 2013)

Hm, ansonsten fällt mir auch nicht viel ein... 

Musst du eben auch auf DS 3, Lords of the Fallen und Witcher 3 warten...


----------



## aut-taker (15. Oktober 2013)

Hab den typen mit normalem level und schlechtem Equip besiget (nach ~100 Versuchen und youtubevideos) - ist möglich, vor allem wenn man besser im rollen ist als ich 
Andere Games: Dragon Age: Origins/Awakening, Dragons Dogma(!!), Shadow of the Colossus und Demon Souls auf Playstation falls verfübar, noch Monster Hunter, sonst weiß ich nichts


----------

